# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاربعاء 29 يناير 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء 29 يناير 2020م

  الصدى ::-

 الخرطوم الوطني : نحن اول الطاعنين إذا شارك ريشموند مع المريخ
 الزعيم يبدأ النصف الثاني من الممتاز بكادوقلي ويختتم بالهلال
 شداد ينتقد قرار الاستئنافات بعنف في قضية التواطؤ
 الكابلي يعود إلى أرض الوطن بعد غياب دام 8 سنوات
 المريخ يتعادل مع القوز سلبيا
 اللجنة المنظمة تلزم المريخ بالتنقل بين المدن
 الأحمر يؤدي مراناً في الواحدة ظهرا
 لجنة الاستئنافات تلغي قرار الإنضباط في قضية التواطؤ الشهيرة
 الفرنسي فيلود مديرا فنيا لصقور الجديان




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يتعادل أمام القوز وديًا
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المريخ يعود إلى التدريبات اليوم بمرانٍ وحيد ويبحث عن تجربة رابعة.




تعادل  المريخ الخرطوم وديًا مع فريق القوز ـ أحد فرق الدرجة الأولى ـ امس ”الثلاثاء” ضمن التجارب الودية تأهبًا للمرحلة المقبلة من المنافسة.

وجاءت المواجهة قوية ومثيرة، ومنح فيها الجهاز الفني بقيادة جمال أبو عنجة الفرصة لأكبر عددٍ من اللاعبين للوقوف على مستوياتهم.
وشهدت المباراة مشاركة واسعة للعناصر التي تواجدت مع المنتخب في الفترة السابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يواجه المريخ في أبريل
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المنافسة تقرّر أنّ تنتهي في الرابع والعشرين من أبريل بمباراة الهلال والمريخ.



أصدر اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني برنامج مباريات الدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز امس ”الثلاثاء”.

وتقرّر  أنّ تبدأ المنافسة في الخامس من فبراير المقبل بمباراة الأهلي مروي وحي  العرب بورتسودان، وحدّد الاتحاد الرابع والعشرين من أبريل المقبل موعدًا  لمباراة الهلال والمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لماذا لم يشارك بكري عبد القادر مع ظفار العماني”bajnews” يكشف التفاصيل كاملة


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
اللاعب انتظم في برنامجٍ بدني خلال الأيام الماضية، ويؤدّي تدريباتٍ صباحية ومسائية تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة يامن الزولفاني.




علم”  bajnews”أنّ تأخر بطاقة النقل الدولية الخاصة باللاعب بكري عبد القادر  تسبّبت في غيابه عن المشاركة مع ناديه الجديد ـ ظفار العماني ـ في الجولة  السابقة بدوري عمانتل.
وفق المصادر الخاصة لـ”bajnews” فإنّ إجراءات  انتقال اللاعب اكتملت”الثلاثاء”، بعدما أرسل نادي القوة الجوية العراقي  بطاقة انتقال بكري عبد القادر.
مصادر”bajnews” المطلّعة كشفت عن أنّ  صفقة انتقال بكري عبد القادر كانت مهدّدة بالانهيار لا سيما بعدما كاد نادي  القوة الجوية العراقي أنّ يتراجع عن إكمالها والتمسّك باللاعب وإقناعه  بالعودة للمشاركة مع الفريق بعد قرار استئناف النشاط الرياضي في العراق.



وأشارت المصادر ذاتها لـ”bajnews” أنّ إدارة نادي ظفار العماني أعلنت تمسكها بتواجد بكري عبد القادر ضمن صفوف الفريق.
وينتظر أنّ يشارك اللاعب الشهير بـ”العقرب” في مباراة ظفار العماني المرتقبة بدوري عمانتل أمام بهلا المقرّر لها السبت القادم.
يشار  إلى أنّ بكري عبد القادر كان قد انتقل من القوة الجوية العراقي إلى نادي  ظفار العماني لمدة ستة أشهر بعد اتفاقٍ تمّ الأسبوع الماضي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حامل اللقب يلعب الجولتين الاولي والثانية خارج الديار


  يبدا المريخ مشواره في الدورة الثانية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز  خارج  ملعبه بمواجهة هلال كادوقلي في الرابع  من فبراير بملعب موراتا بكادوقلي  وبعدها يواجه الاهلي شندي في التاسع من نفس الشهر في ملعب شندي .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الاستئنافات تعيد الكمال الكاملين للمنافسة


  عقدت لجنة الاستئنافات المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، إجتماعاً  عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر الثلاثاء 28 يناير برئاسة مولانا عبدالعزيز سيد  أحمد، ونظرت اللجنة في الاستئناف المقدم من نادي الكمال الكاملين ضد قرار  لجنة الانضباط القاضي بابعاد نادي الكمال من مسابقات الدوري للعام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©  /ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ  .
 وجاء رفض لجنة الاستئنافات  للقرار بسبب مخالفته لنص المادة 1/93 مقروءة مع نص المادة (99) من لائحة  الانضباط لسنة ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨م، تعديل ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©م، والتي تستوجب الاستماع الى دفوعات  النادي كتابةً، او شفاهةً قبل اصدار العقوبة، وهو نص وجوبي يجب الانصياع  إليه، وبالتالي ألغت الاستئنافات الادانة والعقوبة واعادة الملف للجنة  الانضباط للاستماع لدفوعات النادي بالاصالة او الوكالة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك 

  شكراً حمدوك وريشموند
 
  من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله.
  شكراً حمدوك على جهودكم المقدرة رغم تأخر النتائج.
  فمازلنا نعاني لي بهناك.
  لدرجة لو قابلتك لمة فيها عمم وتياب وشفع قاشرين.
  ما تقول عقد.
  ده بكون مخبز.
  ولو لاقاك زول شايل بلوك بتاع قروش.
  ده بكون فكة مية دولار بس.
   ولو لاقاك الشعب كلو في الشارع.
   ده ما بكون حراك جديد.
  والله لا جاب يوم زي ده.
  لكن بكون الشعب راجي المواصلات.
  وشكراً حمدوك.
   شكراً ريشموند على هذا المستوى الفني الراقي الذي يجبر الناس على شكر من اتى بك لقلعة الابطال.
  وشكراً سادومبا.
  العيش والملح طمر فيك.
   ايها الناس.
  حل اشكالية ريشموند هو استقرار للكم الهائل من الامكانات الفنية والجسدية لهذا اللاعب.
  ولا يهمنا الخرطوم على حق ام على حك.
  ولكن يهمنا نادينا.
  ويجب ان تتجه جميع القلوب لامنيات حل اشكالية الولد ده.
  فقلوبنا لا تتحمل ازدواجية التوجه.
   يا قلوبنا مع المريخ.
   يا قلوبنا مع الخرطوم.
   المهم.

  تعامل الدسوقي مع كأس مانديلا تعامل الكديس مع اللبن في المشلعيب.
  لما ما لحقو قال عففففففن.
   وها هو الدسوقي وجل الاهلة مفقوهين مركزين انظارهم على المشلعيب الفيهو مانديلا وبقولوا
   نجااااااااااااو.
  عففففففففن.
  ينكر الدسوقي بطولة يعترف بها الكاف والفيفا ولوح الشرف وراعي الضأن في الخلا.
   ويمجد صفراً بلغ من العمر مبلغاً وصل سعر صرف الجنيه السوداني أمام الدولار.
  كم وتسعين يا عمك.
  أيها الناس.
  الزعيم سيد البلد الوحيد والاوحد الذي أتى ببطولة افريقية جد جد.
   يجري إعداده للدورة الثانية وفق برنامج تأهيلي محدد.
  وبالشايفنو ده.
  باقي الفرق الا تجيب تاتشرات لمدافعنها في مبارياتهم ضد المريخ.
   فعلى الرغم من فقدان العقرب والغربال والنعسان.
  الا ان هجوم المريخ نار الله الموقدة.
  ومن خلال الفترة القصيرة للاعداد ثبت ان تسجيلات المريخ السنة دي رهيييبة.
  فقط نتمنى توفر الجو الصحي لتلك المواهب كي تتفتح.
  فالحرب على المجلس حق لاصحابها.
   ولكن يجب أن تصل تلك الحرب للملعب.
  فإدارة المعارك الإدارية الناجحة لا تلجأ للملعب كسلاح كيماوي محظور يؤدي للدمار الشامل.
  خلوا لينا مواهبنا بعيدة عن مدى اطلاق النار.
  المهم.
   لسيف تيري قصة.
  قبل أن نرويها يجب أن نقوم بواجبنا التربوي والتصحيحي تجاه أولادنا.
   ويجب كمان أن نفهم القصة كويس.
  وأن نقرأ ما بين السطور جيداً وبتأنٍ.
 ونبطل شتل.
  أيها الناس.
  إن تنصروا الله ينصركم.
   أها.
   نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم.
   خربانة من كبارها يا والينا.
   أمس شفت لي صورة كده بس أسد القرشي والدنيا حزينة.
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب ضحك لمن اتفنقل وقال: كلكم بقيتوا تشبهوا أسد القرشي.
 وإلى لقاء.
 سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثه شباب المريخ العاصمي تلبي دعوه الرابطه

  علي شواطئ البحر الأحمر وفي يوم مريخي جميل رابطه مشجعي المريخ المركزيه  ببورتسودان تكرم وفادة البعثه المريخيه الشابه بمطعم السقاله الشهير 
 وبدأ اليوم بتناول وجبه الفطور ثم بعد ذلك تم ترتيب رحله بحريه للبعثه 
 وجدت الاشاده من قبل اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني 
 ولفتت البعثه الأنظار بالمظهر الجميل والموحد 
 هذا وأعلنت رابطه مشجعي المريخ ببورتسودان استعدادها لاستضافه شباب المريخ سنويا وذلك استكمالا لرساله الرابطه نحو الكيان 
 رابطه مشجعي المريخ 
 *نادي المريخ الرياضي
 *قطاع المراحل السنيه
 *2019/2020




















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خبر مؤلم.. المدرب القومي محمد حسن نقد يفقد بصره
#ووااوواا
 فاجأ المدرب القومي المعروف محمد حسن نقد فريق عمل برنامج ( مساء جديد )  علي قناة النيل الأزرق بأعلان فقدان بصره خلال الفترة القليلة الماضية وذلك  عقب نهاية الحلقة التى إستضافته أمس للحديث عن الظرفاء في كرة القدم  وأهمية التهيئة النفسية للاعبين والجمهور ،وقال نقد أنه ظل يعاني من  مضاعفات مرض السكر منذ سنوات ورغم ذلك ظل حريصا علي متابعة النشاط الرياضى  وأنه راض بأرادة الله ،وشارك في الفقرة التي خصصت للموضوع القطب الرياضي  خالد عبدالرحمن فرح المشهور بخالد( تلج )  الذي سرد الأدوار الكبيرة التي يقوم بها الظرفاء في الوسط الرياضي مشيرا  الى أنهم يسهمون في تخفيف التعصب وتقليل التوتر فى المدرجات وداخل الملعب  ،ويرسخون بروحهم المرحة الأهداف التي قامت من أجلها الرياضة وهي التحابب  والمودة والتنافس بشرف ،ووتحدث تلج عن ظرفاءالرياضة بمنطقة الخرطوم  وإرتباطهم بملعب ليق الخرطوم ،كما تناول تميز منطقة الحلة الجديدة التي  قدمت النجوم اللوامع في المجالات المختلفة ،وكشف معلومات هامة عن إرتباط  فنانين كبار بالحلة من خلال السكن منهم الراحل مصطفي سيدأحمد والنعام آدم  والخالدي ورمضان زايد ورمضان حسن وإحساس وحنان ابراهيم وفرقة تيراب  الكوميديا مرورا بجيل الفنان محمد عيسي ،وقال الخبير محمد نقد أن الظرفاء  في الرياضة ظلوا يقومون بدور الطبيب النفسي منذ زمان بعيد كانت الأندية  تحرص علي وجود الظرفاء من منتسبيها داخل المعسكرات قبل المباريات الهامة  لتقليل التوترلدى اللاعبين حيث يشيعون أجواء من المرح والفكاهة وينتقل بعد  ذلك الي المدرجات ،وقال نقد أن هذه الظاهرة موجود منذ اكثر من نصف قرن  وأشهر تلك الشخصيات عبدالكريم الزبير وعلي ابوالجود والجزار وخميس البلي  مرورا بجيل لاعب المريخ ود الشايقي وكمال سينا وكمال آفرو وأبوجميل وجقود  وليمونة ،وأشار الي ضرورة المحافظة علي الروح الرياضية والبعد عن العصبية  حتى نحافظ علي القيم النبيلة .
 البرنامج إعداد أبوهريرة الفاضل دراج وتقديم نجود حبيب وريان الظاهر وإخراج محمد زين 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
 مأمون ابو شيبة 
 الزعيم سيد البلد.. العميد والرائد (6)

  * نواصل الكتابة عن تاريخ المريخ  الذي أصبح يتعرض للتحريف والتشويه  والسطو من بعض كتاب آخر الزمن الذين لا يملكون أي محصلة تاريخية.. وفي  الحلقات السابقة كتبنا عن أصل لقبي (الزعيم) و(سيد البلد) وأكدنا بالأدلة  إنهما صناعة مريخية.
 * وبخلاف حقائق الألقاب وبمرجعية من الكتب  القديمة التي وثقت تاريخ الرياضة وكرة القدم بالسودان  قدمنا فذلكة تاريخية  عن نشأة المريخ باسم حي المسالمة عام 1908 ثم تغيير الاسم إلى المريخ عام  1927 ليكون المريخ هو أعرق الفرق السودانية على الإطلاق مما يجعله يستحق  لقب (العميد) بجانب (الزعيم) و(سيد البلد).. وهو الفريق الوحيد الذي تميز  بالإنجازات الكبيرة.. وهو الرائد والسباق في كل التحولات التاريخية للأندية  السودانية..
 * المريخ هو أول فريق كرة قدم وطني ظهر في السودان  عندما تأسس عام 1908م باسم (تيم المسالمة) عبر طلاب المدارس بحي المسالمة  بأمدرمان، وتحول الاسم من المسالمة إلى المريخ عام 1927م. حتى يخرج من  قوقعة الحي الواحد ليصبح أكثر قومية..
 * المريخ هو أول فريق في  العالم يتجه للتسمية من الأجرام السماوية وبعده قلدته العديد من الفرق  الأخرى في التسمية من الأجرام السماوية مثل الزهرة والثريا والهلال وزحل في  السودان..
 * أما عالمياً فأول فريق اتجه للتسمية من الأجرام  السماوية هو فريق النجم الأحمر (الردستار) اليوغسلافي الذي تأسس عام 1945م  والذي اختار اسم النجم الأحمر اقتباساً من الكوكب الأحمر (المريخ).. وقد  زار هذا الفريق السودان منتصف القرن الماضي وتبارى مع سميه المريخ  بالسودان.
 * المريخ هو أول فريق وطني تسجل رسمياً لدي السلطات في السودان عام 1929م بمشاركة فريق الموردة في نفس اليوم. 
 * المريخ بطل أول كأس يطرح للتباري بين الفرق في تاريخ السودان وهو كأس البلدية 1934م.
 * المريخ أول فريق في العالم يجري عملية نقل دم لمنافسه التقليدي لانقاذه من التلاشي والاندثار (مبادرة طلعت فريد 1934م).
 * أول لقاء قمة في دار الرياضة بحري في 3 ديسمبر 1948 انتهى بفوز المريخ 5-2 
 * أول لقاء للقمة بعد تعديل زمن المباريات إلى 90 دقيقة جرى في 30 مارس 1956 وانتهى بفوز المريخ على الهلال بستة أهداف لاثنين.
 * أول مباراة قمة بإستاد الخرطوم في افتتاحه بتاريخ 28 سبتمبر 1956 انتهت بفوز المريخ بهدف طلب مدني. 
 * أول مباراة تحت الأضواء الكاشفة لاستاد الخرطوم جرت في 9 أبريل 1962 وانتهت بفوز المريخ بثلاثة أهداف لواحد..
 * أول مباراة قمة جرت في إستاد الموردة على كأس افتتاحه في 19 مايو 1962 وانتهت بفوز المريخ بهدف خوجلي الصغير.
 * أول مباراة قمة على كأس مذهبة فخمة (كأس الملك فيصل) عام 1966م كسبها المريخ بهدف شبر.
  * المريخ أول فريق في أفريقيا يمتلك استاداً دولياً خاصاً يستقبل  المباريات الجماهيرية والدولية تم افتتاحه على مرحلتين 1962 و1964م.
 * المريخ أول فريق في أفريقيا والعالم العربي يصدر صحيفة رياضية خاصة تحمل اسم النادي.
  * أول لقاء قمة في إستاد المريخ يوم 9 مارس 1974 في الدوري وانتهى  بفوز  المريخ بثلاثة أهداف لاثنين، وسجل أهداف المريخ كاوندا وجاد الله والفاضل  سانتو، وسجل علي قاقارين هدفي الهلال.
 * أول لقاء قمة باستاد الهلال اقيم في 9 يوليو 1974 في الدوري وانتهى بفوز المريخ بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما كمال عبد الوهاب وبشارة.
 * أول مباراة قمة جرت خارج العاصمة على كأس افتتاح جامعة جوبا بجنوب السودان أكتوبر 1977م انتهت بفوز المريخ بهدف سامي عزالدين.
 * أول مباراة قمة جرت على النجيل الاصطناعي انتهت بفوز الزعيم بهدف النيجيري ايداهور باستاد الخرطوم في 14 ديسمبر 2006م.
 * وأول مباراة قمة جرت بدون جمهور انتهت بفوز الزعيم بهدف الزامبي جوناس ساكواها في 11 مارس 2011 بإستاد المريخ.
  * وأول مباراة قمة شهدت مشاركة حارس مرمى أجنبي (التنزاني بازي شعبان) مع  الهلال انتهت لصالح الزعيم بهدف سجله جمال أبوعنجة يونيو 1985م باستاد  المريخ وتلتها بعد أيام قمة أخرى باستاد الهلال كسبها المريخ بهدف خادع  سجله عصام الدحيش في مرمى بازي التنزاني..
 * وأول لقاء قمة أقيم في  بطولة دولية رسمية جرى في بطولة سيكافا يوم 29 يناير 1988 وانتهى بفوز  المريخ بركلات الترجيح في استاد الخرطوم.. وهو ذاته أول لقاء قمة رسمي  بإدارة حكام أجانب.
 * أول لقاء قمة بحضور رئيس الاتحاد الدولي (بلاتر) كسبها المريخ بهدف فيصل العجب.
  * أو لقاء قمة على شرف تدشين أكبر مشروع اقتصادي بالسودان جرت على الكأس  الذهبية لسد مروي في مارس 2009م وكسبها المريخ بهدفين نظيفين للاسانا  وكلتشي.
 * أول بطولة دولية اقليمية فاز بها نادي سوداني هي بطولة  سيكافا 1986م بتنزانيا نالها المريخ ليأتي بأول كأس دولي محمول جواً في  تاريخ السودان.. وآخر بطولة دولية إقليمية فاز بها نادي سوداني هي بطولة  سيكافا 2014م برواندا وفاز بها المريخ وأتى بكأسها محمولة جواً..
 * أول وآخر فريق سوداني يحرز كأس التحدي لأندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا (سيكافا) بالسودان هو المريخ في العام 1994م.
 * أول نادي سوداني ينظم بطولة دولية رسمية هو المريخ الذي نظم بطولة سيكافا 2009م بالخرطوم.
  * أول فريق عربي يفوز بكأس العيد الوطني لدولة الإمارات هو المريخ عندما  صرع الزمالك القاهري بدبي 1987 ونال أضخم وأفخم كأس ذهبية.. وكان في العام  الذي سبقه قد فاز بكأس العيد الوطني لدولة الإمارات فريق ليفربول  الانجليزي.
 * أول وآخر بطولة قارية نالها نادي سوداني هي بطولة كأس  الكئوس الأفريقية 1989م التي أتى المريخ بكأسها (كأس المناضل نيلسون  مانديلا) محمولة جواً من نيجيريا..
 * أول لقب بعد ثورة 19 ديسمبر 2018م  في عهد المدنية  الجديدة ناله المريخ وهو لقب الدوري الممتاز 2019م.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية -------. بابكر مهدي الشريف 

 مـن يهــدي تيــري 
  × أصدر مولانا القاضي الذي تولى قضية لاعب المريخ سيف الدين مالك تيري،  قراره تغريم اللاعب ثلاثمائة مليون جنيه، الجنيه يحك الجنيه، أو السجن  الطويل حال عدم الالتزام بالدفع.
 × قبلا تعرض ذات اللاعب إلى قضية  كبيرة وخطيرة،لا زالت محفوظة ، وما تم اتهامه به مؤخرا مع الإدانة الصريحة،  كل هذه النقاط توضح أن اللاعب لا يجد من يقول له حسبك يا كابتن.
 ×  صحيح يجد اللاعب للتعاطف التام من أنصار المريخ، لأنهم يحبون ناديهم ويحبون  بذلك أي منسوب إليه، دعك من لاعب صاحب موهبة عالية، وصغير في السن.
  ×يبدو أن تيري لا يهتم كثيرا بناديه ولا فريقه ولا جماهيريه العريضة ولا  يهتم قبل كل هذا بموهبته ومستقبله، فالرجل ظل يتردد على السجون والحبس  والتوقيف كل لحظة وحين، فهذا قطعا أمرا لا يليق بلاعب كرة قدم أبدا أبدا.
 ×سيف تيري لاعب موهوب وصغير والمستقبل أمامه واسع ومشرع، إن ألتزم وصدق  النية في تطوير موهبته ، وركز على عمله الكروي رفقة زملاءه وجهازه الفني.
 ×الأمر المؤسف حقا هو، أن كل القضايا التي يوقف فيها تيري، قضايا خطيرة  وكبيرة، ولا تشبه القضايا التي يتعرض لها لاعبي الكرة في كل الدنيا، فقضايا  تيري قضايا تثير الحيرة والحسرة في آن واحد، بكل تأكيد ويقين.
 ×نجد  أنفسنا نتعاطف مع اللاعب لأنه صاحب قدرات فنية في كرة القدم، يحتاجها  المريخ والمنتخب، لأجل هذا نأمل صادقين أن يهتم أهل اللاعب وأصدقائه ومجلس  النادي باللاعب، ويهدونه إلى الطريق المستقيم.
 × ما يحدث للاعب من  ملاحقات قضائية وقضايا جنائية، واضح أنها أثرت على مردوده الفني، وغاب  اللاعب تماما عن تسجيل الأهداف، بعد أن كان هدافا بارعا ومرعبا للحراس وكل  الخصوم.
 ×الرأي عندي هو، لا بد أن يقف سيف تيري مع نفسه طويلا، ثم يقرر  الابتعاد التام عن أي موقع أو مكان يجلب له الشبه والاتهام، وأن يضبط نفسه  وأعصابه، عند المواقف، ثم يعود لعمله الكروي،ويواصل مع زملاءه بقوة ورغبة،  حتى يرجع لنا  سيف تيري الذي نعرفه ونريده.
 × نحن نشكر المجلس ولجنته  القانونية، التي وقفت مع اللاعب ودافعت عنه، حتى تم تخفيف العقوبة، ولكن ما  نرجوه هو أن يواصل المجلس دعمه للاعب، بان يجلس إليه ويوجهه بحسن التصرف،  والابتعاد عن كل شيء يضره، ويشين سمعة النادي الذي ينتمي إليه.
 × لاعب  الكرة يحتاج بشدة لصفاء الذهن وراحة القلب، حتى يبدع وطور ذاته، لأن الكرة  تمثل له نصدر رزق وعمل، فلا يعقل أن يهملها ويتلهي بغيرها. 
 × خلاصة  القول هو، يجب أن يفهم سيق تيري، أن تصرفه الخطأ لا يصيبه وحده، بل يصيب كل  مكونات النادي الأحمر، ويقلق الأنصار ويجعلهم عرضة للاستهزاء من خصوم  النادي والذين يريدون له الضرر والأذى، فلا بد من حساب هذا الأمر قبل حساب  الذات والنفس الأمارة بالسوء.
 ذهبيـــــــــــــــات 
 × بهدف دون رد صعد الأهلي لصدارة مجموعة الهلال، وضيق الخناق على الازرق.
 × لا يعقل أن يقصي الهلال الأهلي المصري متصدر المجموعة.
 × الهلال وصل الميس ولا أمل البتة لدور الثمانية.
 × ورغم ذلك ،الفوز الذي حققه الهلال يحسب له مهما كانت المعطيات.
 × الفرح الأزرق الطاقي  ليس منطقي، لأن الخصم ضعيف والفوز عليه ليس بإنجاز أو فلاح.
 × ما يحسب للهلال أنه أبقى على حظه من التأهل حتى الجولة الأخيرة.
 ×الأهلي المصري والنجم الساحلي ليس في مستواهما المعروف.
 ×الهلال ضعيف وبلاتينيوم أضعف، هذا يعني ان المجموعة الثانية كانت ضعيفة المستوى.
 ×لو كنت مكان كتاب الهلال وأنصاره لما فرحت وهللت قبل يوم السبت المقبل، ونتيجة مباراة الأهلي.
 ×إذا لم يحقق الهلال الفوز أمام الأهلي يبقى لا معنى للفوز على فريق سادومبا.
 ×فشل مدرب برشلونة في الانتصار الثاني على خصمه فالنسيا، وتقبل الهزيمة.
 × كيكي سيعاني كثيرا، لأنه تسلم الفريق متصدرا، فأي تنازل يعني أنه خلف غير طيب.
 ×أمس الأول تابعنا مباراة فيتا كلوب وشبيبة القبائل مقصي المريخ، وتحسرنا كثيرا.
 × أنس جابر لاعبة التنس التونسية صعدت لدور الأربعة في بطولة روسيا الدولية، كأول عربية تحقق ذلك.
 الذهبيــــة الأخيـــرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول لتيري اهتدي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تركي آل الشيخ يرصد مكافأة خاصة للأهلي المصري أمام الهلال السوداني

 الأهلي القاهري يتلقى دعمًا من تركي آل الشيخ بعد اتصال هاتفي برئيس النادي محمود الخطيب.
  أعلن رئيس هيئة الترفيه بالمملكة العربية السعودية تركي آل الشيخ عن رغبته  في رصد مكافأة خاصة لفريق الأهلي المصري حال الصعود إلى دور الثمانية في  أبطال إفريقيا.
 وبحسب صحيفة اليوم  السابع المصرية، فإنّ تركي آل الشيخ أجرى اتصالاً هاتفيًا برئيس نادي  الأهلي المصري معلنًا وقوفه إلى جانب الفريق في مباراته أمام الهلال  السوداني.
 وكتب آل الشيخ عبر فيسبوك: “أجريت اتصالاً بالأخ المحترم  الكابتن محمود الخطيب رئيس النادي الأهلي للاطمئنان على الفريق قبل لقاء  الهلال السودانى الشقيق يوم السبت. وأبديت رغبتى فى رصد مكافأة خاصة  للاعبين والجهاز الفنى لتحفيزهم قبل المباراة. وأكد على توافقنا فى هذا  الأمر لكن بعد الصعود بإذن الله”.
 وسيستقبل الهلال السوداني السبت المقبل نظيره الأهلي المصري في مباراةٍ حاسمة ضمن المرحلة السادسة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلطات السجون تفرج عنه.. تعرف من دفع غرامة لاعب المريخ سيف تيري

  أفرجت سلطات السجون عن سيف تيري مهاجم المريخ ولاعب المنتخب الوطني بعد دفع مبالغ محكوميته بالغرامة (300) ألف جنيه،
 وبحسب مصادر أن أحد اقطاب نادي المريخ مدير الاستثمار دفع نصف المبلغ، حيث  تم دفع الغرامة لمحكمة جنايات الجريفات وأم دوم وأصدرت خطابا لسلطات السجن  باطلاق سراح تيري.
  وكانت المحكمة  ادانته امس الاول بالغرامة (300) الف جنيه، وحال عدم الدفع السجن (6) أشهر،  فيما اكتفت المحكمة بالمدة التي قضاها تيري بالحبس لادانته بالازعاج العام  والاخلال بالأمن والسلامة واستخدام القوة ومعارضة السلطة مخالفا للمواد  (142/77/99/69) من القانون الجنائي.
 وبرأته المحكمة من تهمة الشروع في  القتل تحت طائلة المادة (20/130) من القانون الجنائي لعدم وجود بينة تثبت  إدانته بالتهمة المنسوبة إليه.
 وبحسب الاتهام أن قوة من الشرطة  أوقفت “سيف تيري” فى إطار تنفيذها لحملة تظليل وترخيص المركبات بمنطقة  (الصقعي) بالحاج يوسف بيد انه رفض التوقف وذكر تيري في اقواله المدونة بأنه  كان مسرعاً للحاق باشارة المرور، حيث تم توقيفه مرة اخرى من قبل
  الضابط الشاكي ودار نقاش بينهما، واثنائه وبحسب اقوال الشاكي ان تيري حاول  دهسه بسيارته واصيب احد المواطنين بالسيارة، وعليه تم توقيف تيري وتدوين  بلاغ في مواجهته بعدد من مواد القانون الجنائي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إتحاد الكرة يصدر برمجة الدورة الثانية عن طريق المسارات والملوك يستقبلون العرب في الإستهلالية

المكتب الإعلامي : عمر أبو مرثد

أصدر الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم برمجة مباريات الدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته ال25 ، وجاءت البرمجة عن طريق المسارات ما يسهل كثيراً من رهق التسفار على البعثات ويخفف من الإنفاق المالي لمجالس إدارات الأندية ، وسوف يفتتح ملوك الشمال الدورة الثانية بإستضافة حى العرب بورتسودان الأربعاء الخامس من فبراير المقبل .

الأربعاء 
5 فبراير الأهلي مروي & حي العرب بورتسودان

الإثنين 
10 فبراير الأهلي مروي & الأهلي الخرطوم

الجمعة 
14 فبراير الخرطوم الوطني & الأهلي مروي

الجمعة
21 فبراير الأهلي مروي & حي الوادي نيالا

الثلاثاء
25 فبراير الهلال الخرطوم & الأهلي مروي

السبت
29 فبراير الشرطة القضارف & الأهلي مروي

الأربعاء
4 مارس الأهلي شندي & الأهلي مروي

الأسبوع الثامن في الراحة

الأربعاء
 18 مارس الأهلي مروي & الأمل عطبرة

السبت
 21 مارس الأهلي مروي & الهلال الأبيض

الثلاثاء 
24 مارس الأهلي مروي & الأهلي عطبرة

الثلاثاء 
31 مارس الفلّاح عطبرة & الأهلي مروي

السبت
4 أبريل الأهلي مروي & مريخ الفاشر

الأربعاء 
8 أبريل الأهلي مروي & الرابطة كوستي

الأحد 
12 أبريل المريخ الخرطوم & الأهلي مروي

الجمعة
17 أبريل الهلال الفاشر & الأهلي مروي

الأربعاء 
22 أبريل الهلال كادوقلي & الأهلي مروي

* .. اعلام الاتحاد
المحلي لكرة القدم عطبرة*.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في السلك
بابكر سلك 
تأديب ام تأنيب 
*جميعنا سمع بقصة تيري مع الشرطة 
*وبمجرد فتح البلاغ اصدر بعضنا حكمه علي تيري
*حتي قبل اجراءات الجلسة الاولي  
*اختار بعضنا  ادانة تيري 
*بل طالب ذلك البعض بشطبه 
*واصدر بعضنا حكما ببراءة تيري منذ الوهلة الاولي 
*ايها الناس 
*كل القصة بدات بمخالفة الامر بالتجنيب للسؤال عن تصريح تظليل عربة تيري 
*وان كان التظليل بدون ترخيص لاتفعل الشرطة غير إزالته 
*يعني الموضوع ماخطير 
*ولكن الحماقات طورت القصة 
*وكانت المحاكمة العادلة والراقية لسيف تيري 
*محكمة قانون بمعني الكلمة 
*حتي الشرطة قدمت فيها انموذجا للعمل القانوني الراقي والتعاون لاجل انزال روح القانون وصالح المجتمع 
*وكم كانت المحكمة رائعة في مرحلة تفريد العقاب 
*وتحقيق صالح المجتمع 
*والحرص علي عدم مساس العقوبة بصورة غير مباشرة بآخرين تجب حماية مصالحهم 
*وصاغت في ذلك مذكرة بقامة محاضرة في علم العقاب 
*ثم كانت مصافحة الدفاع للاتهام في جو ودي اثبت اننا فعلا نعيش دولة المدنية وسيادة القانون 
*شكرا للمحكمة 
*شكرا للشرطة 
*شكرا لكل الشفوت الذين حضروا الجلسات 
*شكرا مجلس الادارة الذي تابع الامر بدقة 
*شكرا خاصا للقطب وليد والقطب الفخيم ابو اواب والقطب ادريس 
*وشكرا جزيلا كابتن التاج ابراهيم الذي اعطي الزمالة حقها كاملا 
*شكرا العم مالك والد تيري وشكرا محجوب الشقيق الاكبر لتيري 
*ايها الناس 
*دي القصة 
*فهل يحتاج تيري تأنيب ام تأديب ام مد يد العون وتقديم النصيحة؟؟؟
*هذا هو المطلوب من مجتمع المريخ 
*ذلك المربي الفاضل عبر الاجيال

*المهم 
*سؤال دبلوماسي 
*هل يحق للسفارة السودانية باي دولة المطالبة برسوم دلالة اذا تم عقد صفقة تجارية في تلك الدولة وكان أحد اطراف الصفقة سوداني؟؟؟
*الاجابة علي السؤال ده لو كانت بالايجاب 
*بختك ياحمدوك 
*جايييك دولار بالهبل 
*الصفقة كانت كبيرة
*ايها الناس 
*مدوا اياديكم لتيري 
*فهو يمد يده طالبا السند ليبدا رحلة النجومية التي يستحقها 
*أيها الناس 
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*اها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرطوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا 
*مهلة مدني القال بيرقد فيها العيش لينا 
*كل مايمر فيها يوم صف العيش بطول علينا 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف والكلب قال اقعوا الكسرة..كسرة الجبص ارخس من كسرة الذرة 
والي لقاء 
سلك
*

----------


## kampbell

*شباب المريخ يخسر امام السوكرتا

خسر فريق شباب المريخ المباراة الاعدادية الثانية خلال معسكره الاعدادى بمدينة بورتسودان بثلاثية امام حى العرب على ملعب استاد بورتسودان.


*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*💥جدول مباريات شباب المريخ بمعسكر بورتسودان 💥

💥تحت ضيافة رابطــة  مشجعي المريخ بالبحــــر الأحمر  💥 


💥 1/ الاربعاء الموافق 1/29 مع مريخ بورتسودان الساعه 6 م استاد بورتسودان..
___________

💥 2/ الخميس الموافق 1/30 تمرين مسائي.. استاد بورتسودان..
__________

💥 3/ الجمعه الموافق 1/31 مع نسر الشريف الساعه 3 والنصف عصراً استاد بورتسودان..
__________

💥 4/ السبت الموافق 2/1 فريق دبايوا الساعه 6 م استاد بورتسودان .
__________

💥 5/ الاحد الموافق 2/2 مع فريق الثغر الساعه 6م استاد بورتسودان..

-------------------------
*اللجنة العليا* ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
ممتاز السودان يتوقف 35 يوماً

  â–،  إختتمت مباريات الدوري السعودي الممتاز للمحترفين في دورها الأول  بتاريخ 25 يناير من العام الجاري 2020 بثلاث مواجهات جمعت أبها بالفيصلي  والشباب بالهلال والإتحاد مع العدالة و (مباشرة) ستبدأ مباريات مرحلة  الإياب بتاريخ 30 يناير بمواجهة ضمك والنصر في الجولة السادسة عشر.
 â–،   أي عقب (خمسة) أيام فقط انطلق الدور الثاني لمنافسة الممتاز بالسعودية  وجميع مباريات الدور الثاني مجدولة ومعلنة بالتاريخ والوقت وملعب المباراة  وكافة التفاصيل مع الإشارة لجزئية مهمة جداً وهى أن فترة الإنتقالات  الشتوية (النصفية) مستمرة ولم تؤثّر اطلاقاً على سير المباريات.
 â–،   في الدوري الجزائري اختتمت مباريات الدور الأول بتاريخ (23/01/2020)  بإستضافة نادي بارادو للنادي الرياضي القسنطيني وتوقفت المنافسة لمدة  (ثمانية) أيام فقط وسيبدأ الدور الثاني مباشرة في الأول من شهر فبراير وكل  الجدولة معلنة ومعلومة تاريخاً وتوقيتاً.
 â–،  ما شين بعيد لشنو  الدوري الكيني انتهت مبارياته في الدور الأول بتاريخ 12/01/2020 وبدأت  مرحلة الإياب مباشرة عقب فترة توقف لم تتجاوز الثلاثة عشر يوماً.
 â–،   وكذا الحال بالنسبة للدوري الرواندي الذي لم تتجاوز فترة التوقف فيه بين  الدورتين الأولى والثانية (الثلاثة عشر يوم) وللأمانة جميع مباريات البطولة  موجودة ومبرمجة بالتاريخ والوقت مع العلم أن الدوري الرواندي يتكون من (16  فريق).
 â–،  الدوري الزامبي المكون من (18 فريق) لا يحتوي على أية  فترة للتوقف بين الدورتين لأن الفارق بين آخر مباراة في الدور الأول وأول  مباراة في الدور الثاني لم يتجاوز (الثمانية أيام فقط).
 â–،  صرّح  الفاتح باني رئيس لجنة المسابقات بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بأنهم  (سيضعون) لاحظوا (سيضعون) جدولة مباريات الدور الثاني خلال (ساعات) وأن  النصف الثاني من المنافسة سينطلق في الرابع من فبراير.
 â–،  لم يكتف  باني بالتصريح المذكور بل زاد عليه بأن الأندية ستلعب وفقاً (للمسارات) وهى  خاصة بالأندية (البعيدة) على غرار أندية (نيالا والفاشر) بينما تؤدي أندية  المدن القريبة مبارياتها بواقع مباراة داخل الأرض ومباراة خارجها.
 â–،   في حالة إستئناف منافسة الدوري السوداني الممتاز في الرابع من فبراير  المقبل فهذا يعني أن البطولة توقفت لمدة (34 يوماً) دون أية أسباب مقنعة  وفي نهاية المطاف ستضطر لجنة المسابقات إلى ضغط المباريات والذي بدوره  سيؤثّر على سلامة وصحّة اللاعبين بصورة مباشرة.
 â–،  ماهى دواعي توقف  المنافسة لخمسة أسابيع بالتمام والكمال في موسم يعتبر إستثنائي في المقام  الأول ولا يحتاج للتأجيل وهذا المط المقيت.
 â–،  بمنطق البطولات  ومواكبة روزنامة الخارطة الافريقية والعالمية هل سيقوى الإتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم على إنهاء موسمه الرياضي بنهاية مايو القادم؟.
 â–،  مع  العلم أن هناك مباريات للمنتخب الوطني الأول وشهر رمضان المعظّم ومصيبة عدم  وجود ملاعب مضاءة وظروف الهلال الافريقية فكل ذلك يبدو أنه سقط من أجندة  دراسات باني وبقية شلة البرمجة الفاشلين.
 â–،  يقول باني بأن الأندية  في المناطق البعيدة ستلعب بنظام المسارات وسماها بالإسم أندية (نيالا  والفاشر) وهنا نسأل السيّد باني ما الذي يجعل الخرطوم وعطبرة وشندي  وبورتسودان بعيدة بالنسبة لنيالا والفاشر ولا يجعل نيالا والفاشر بعيدة عن  تلك المدن أيضاَ؟ قليل من المنطق لو تكرمت.
 â–،  أعتقد أننا مازلنا  نعيش في القرن الحجري قرن اللاتخطيط واللا دراسة واللا أفكار قرن إداري  خاوي من أية أفكار للمضي قدما بكرة القدم السودانية والدليل أننا نضع جدولة  لمباريات الدور الأول وننتظر (خمسة أسابيع) لنضع برمجة أخرى لمباريات  الدور الثاني ومختلفة.
 â–،  كلنا يعلم أن جدول الدور الثاني هو نفس  جدول الدور الأول فقط تختلف ملاعب المباريات وتواريخها وتوقيتها فما الداعي  لوضع جدولة جديدة وتعديل مسارات وهلم جرا.
 â–،  لا جديد يذكر ولكن قديم يعاد ويعاد ويعاد حتى مللنا من هذا التخلّف الإداري.
 â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: ويستهام يستضيف ليفربول في مواجهة من مؤجلة من الاسبوع الثامن عشر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انباء عن اطلاق سراح رئيس المريخ سوداكال

   كشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن هناك انباء رشحت عن اطلاق سراح رئيس  نادي المريخ ادم عبد الله سوداكال من السجن الذي قضي فيه ما يقارب العامين  وذلك بسبب تهم مختلفة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبو عنجة يرفض عبد المجيد جعفر مدربًا عامًا ويفاجئ مجلس المريخ
 البعض فسّر خطوة مدرب المريخ المطالبة بالضو قدم الخير في منصب المدرب  العام إلى وجود خلافٍ قديم بين جمال أبو عنجة وعبد المجيد جعفر.

 
 أفادت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ المدير الفني للمريخ جمال أبو عنجة  رفض تواجد الكابتن عبد المجيد جعفر إلى جانبه في منصب المدرب العام بعد  وصول النادي إلى طريق مسدود مع النجم فيصل العجب مؤخرًا.
  وفق المصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، فإنّ الخلاف المالي بين المريخ والعجب أدّى إلى  نهاية المفاوضات بعدما طالب الأخير بمبلغٍ قدره”40â€³ ألف جنيه.
  والمصدر ذاته كشف لـ”باج نيوز” عن رفض جمال أبو عنجة لتواجد المدرب الشهير  بـ”الليزر” في الطاقم الفني، مرجحًا وجود خلافاتٍ سابقة بين الطرفين.
 وأشار إلى أنّ أبو عنجة فاجأ إدارة النادي بعدما طالب بترفيع رئيس جهاز  الكرة لتولي منصب المدرب العام مستبعدًا التعاقد مع الكابتن عبد المجيد  جعفر الذي كان مرشحًا إلى جانب فيصل العجب لتولي المهمة.

 والأسبوع الماضي، كان المريخ قد أعلن عن تسمية الضو قدم الخير منصب رئيس جهاز الكرة إلى جانب أربعة أعضاء.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

الضو قدم الخير مدرب  عام للمريخ

  سمي مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الكابتن الضو قدم الخير مدربا عام بنادي  المريخ بتوصية من المدير الفني جمال ابوعنجة خلفا لكابتن المريخ فيصل العجب  الذي كان مرشحا لتولي هذا المنصب وبذلك اسدل الستار عن امر المدرب العام  ليتبقي فقط مدير دائرة الكرة الذي سوف يعلن عنه في وقت لاحق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جولات ولائية ساخنة تنتظر حامل اللقب مع انطلاقة النصف الثاني للممتاز

   كشفت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عن برمجة النصف الثاني  للممتاز التي تنطلق يوم الرابع من فبراير .. ووضعت البرمجة وحامل اللقب  المريخ في تحدي ساخن حيث يخوض ثلاث جولات ولائية في أول أربعة أسابيع  للدورة الثانية التي يستهلها المريخ من كادوقلي ثم يرحل لمواجهة الأهلي  بشندي ومن ثم يستقبل هلال الفاشر قبل أن يعود للولايات مجددا ويحل ضيفا على  حي العرب بورتسودان. 
 هذه التحديات تحتاج إلى رسم تكتيكي عالي من الجهاز الفني للمريخ وقوة وإرادة من اللاعبين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“فيفا” ينعش خزينة الاتحاد العام بأكثر من نصف مليون دولار
 .
 .
 تسلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  مبلغ 550 الف دولار من الاتحاد الدولي  “فيفا” في اليومين الماضيين، والمبلغ عبارة عن دعم سنوي من الفيفا لتنفيذ  برامج التأهيل والتطوير في التحكيم والتدريب والإدارة وغيرها من برامج.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجموعات دوري ابطال اسيا 2020 بعد اكتمال الدوري التمهيدي


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					













سلام يا زعيم
الصورة الفيها الإسبوع الرابع والخامس والسادس مفقودة يا كسلاوي
*

----------


## Abu Reem

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

سلام يا زعيم
الصورة الفيها الإسبوع الرابع والخامس والسادس مفقودة يا كسلاوي



منتظرين يا كسلاوي برنامج من الأسبوع الرابع وحتى السادس .. مع الشكر 
*

----------

